# Dr. Oz: Must-Do's to Lose Weight!



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

From DoctorOz.com... Top 10 Must-Do's to Lose Weight!
www.doctoroz.com/blog/jennifer-szall/my-top-10-must-do-s-lose-weight


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

My biggest no-no on the list is salt. I have to have just a little and try not to use too much. Popcorn needs a little salt!


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Follow Dr Oz's advice and look like Oprah.


----------

